# ADA Aquasoil Amazonia I ?'s



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

There is no need to supplement the ADA AS.. It is great stuff. You can put root tabs in there if you want but again its not necessary. Also, there is no need to use another sub in conjunction with AS it is a stand alone product.


----------



## bherren1 (Feb 15, 2009)

it's good marketing....lol


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Its fantastic marketing. You could spend almost as much if not more on additives as you do the substrate only to speed up cycling the tank marginally. I have used it very sucessfully in my 37g and my nano.


----------



## bherren1 (Feb 15, 2009)

planting issues?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Not if you have a decent set of 8"-12" tweezers.


----------



## roznalos (Aug 18, 2008)

It's easier to plant in AS, but sometimes, the plants won't stay, but I'll manage to make the plants stay lol.


----------



## bherren1 (Feb 15, 2009)

that's what i thought. can a planted aquarium hobbyist live w/o a good set of 12" ss tweezers and 12" ss scissors? IMO, NO!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Do you have some? If not here is where I got my last set and they are holding up well.


----------



## bherren1 (Feb 15, 2009)

i got mine from aquaticmagic.com


----------



## itzjustjeff (Apr 27, 2009)

i was wondering..with substrates like eco complete you can just use the gravel vac to pickup fish poop and whatever else seems into the cracks..what about with aquasoil? what do we do here o_0


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Just wave the vacuum a bit above the surface to stir up any loose debris into the water column.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

You can deep vac ADA AS, but you need to throttle the siphon vac by squeezing the hose to keep the larger grains there and remove the fine dust.

It is much harder/takes loinger to clean this way than hard sands/EC, flourite etc.

But it can be done fairly straight forward, just takes longer.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## nismo tetra (Oct 11, 2009)

I want to try a MTS with a aqua soil cap in the future lol. But right now I'm with you, experimenting with amazonia 1 and 2 by themselves. As I think I graduated from the eco complete substrate.


----------



## Retzius (Jul 25, 2009)

The only draw backs to AS I is the yellowing and ammonia spikes. However, the yellowing can be managed by using purigen. It really cleared up my tank. I was using activated carbon and it wasnt working. Then I tried purigen and within 2 days the yellowing was gone. To deal with ammonia just do water changes.


----------



## cjp999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Retzius said:


> The only draw backs to AS I is the yellowing and ammonia spikes. However, the yellowing can be managed by using purigen. It really cleared up my tank. I was using activated carbon and it wasnt working. Then I tried purigen and within 2 days the yellowing was gone. To deal with ammonia just do water changes.


Agreed. I found purigen necessary to clear up my water when using AS. My other tanks without AS are always crystal clear, even clearer than the AS tank with purigen. I've been using AS for about a year now. I should add that it is in my only high light tank, and it also has a fairly big piece of driftwood in it, so that possibly is also contributing the the water clarify problems.


----------

